# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Laravel Framework >  مشکل خطای Undefined offset: 1

## capitan_nemesis

با سلام
ولی یه ارروری میده 

هر چی هم گشتم معنی این اررور رو نفهمیدم نمیدونم دقیقا کجای کدم ایراد داره

----------


## plague

تو حلقه یجا رو خراب کردی و اررور کد نویسی داری

----------

